# Chillout African Tank



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Long chillout video of my cichlid tank. Relaxing music if you want to unwind


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

You have some great color on those fish

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

cinsal09 said:


> You have some great color on those fish
> 
> YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69
> 
> Instagram: @cindyscichlids


Thanks...I'm pretty sure I've subbed your channel  You have some great Tangs


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Aw thank you...I believe I've subbed u as well. Making me want a Malawi tank again ;p

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

